# Delorean Eurofest 2011



## Jono (May 29, 2011)

Held in Northern Ireland over the weekend of May 27th - 29th 2011.  The event comprised around 80 Delorean DMC-12 vehicles from around the world, including the US, UAE, Netherlands, Gemany, Hungary etc, all to celebrating the 30th birthday of the marque by returning to the factory and country where it all began.  

These were shot on Friday morning at a small autotest set up for the DMC-12s to play on:

1:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These next few were shot on Saturday morning during the trip to the place where it all began - the factory and test track facility just outside Belfast city in Northern Ireland.  Cars were able to be put through their paces on the original factory test track by their owners and parked up in one of the original production line final assembly buildings.  Shame it was a dark and wet morning, but still a great day.

4:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More on Flickr here: Eurofest 2011 Northern Ireland - Delorean Test Facility & Production Buildings - a set on Flickr and here Eurofest 2011 Northern Ireland - The Odyssey Arena Autotest - a set on Flickr


----------



## CNCO (May 29, 2011)

1.21 jigawatts


----------

